# Some Pics....



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Havent been around for a bit. Life has been very busy! Which is good but I miss talking with you guys. Here are a couple of pics, nothing special, I just had the camera out


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW, b e a u t i f u l- thanks for sharing


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Lookin good K... Good to see you around


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi K!..Glad to hear you are doing well...Never get tired looking at your monsters!..That is a beautiful rhom and kick ass Geryi!..Very impressive!...


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys







I







my fish. Hopefully I can stick around for a bit.

Hey Joe, Congrats on becoming a mod!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice and I love your Geryi


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice pics K love the moster rhom.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

B/C!!!!!









Been wondering were you been and really nice photos!!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Any full tank shots ?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful specimens K and its good to see ya


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

When did you get the brandtii? Jesus, just seems like a few months ago you were a newbie here and now you've got this AWESOME collection of piranhas. 
They look amazing ksls.

Got any updates on the others?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice ksls. stunning p's


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

awesome geryi


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

great looking fish


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I like that Geryi.


----------



## dorukan (Apr 24, 2009)

Love the Rhom, beautiful fish.


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

really dig that geryii


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice looking Geryi


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. The Geryi is by far my most favorite fish EVER!

Right now I am battling HITH with my big Rhom. He came to me with it and I thought pristine water conditions would stop it but it has gotten worse. So I am currently treating him with Metro by Hikari and hope that clears it up.

Once he starts to look better I will update with full tank shots


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Looks goooood!


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

that rom is making me rethink a shoal of pygos!!!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

That Geryi just made me drool a little bit.


----------



## -Photographer- (May 30, 2010)

Absolutely stunning, ksls!!







I'm envious, they're gorgeous!!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

awsome pics ksls and beautiful P's


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great quality pics of great quality fish ksls!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i miss my old geryi... glad to see he is in excellent care and looking AMAZING

lets see your brandtii k


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice serras k! I especially love that geryi, they both look amazing.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

LOOKING great,
Great Pics also.

Thanks shareing


----------

